# Headlight Change



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

I want to change my low-beams and high beams... Some of my friends have ultra white lights, HIDs, and xenons... i am not really sure what to get or if i want to spend money on it... i really like the appearance of some xenon lights and was kind of leaning towards that... just wanted to hear some opinions or recommendations


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

HID


----------



## QR25SpecV (Aug 24, 2002)

HID's all the way....I love them on my Spec V...


----------



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

thanks... i probably will go with the HIDs...


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

it looks better in person


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah , those HIDs look sweet....blinding sweet.... but if cash is a problem ( like me ) or you are just cheap, you can get the simulated HIDs for 25 bucks, basically they are just higher wattage, white bulbs, easy to install, same effect, but not as clear and bright as real HIDs


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

What is the brand of HID you have?



QR25SpecV said:


> *HID's all the way....I love them on my Spec V...
> *


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

I can get Maxima bulbs, ballasts ,and wiring for $225 shipped if anyone is interested


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

bgriffey said:


> *What is the brand of HID you have? *



its made by K2 amd its 7000 kelvin kit....i have driven in front og him andn the light isnt that bad


----------



## Aggdaddy (Feb 6, 2003)

Question?

I wanted to get some of those bright lamps, but they said on the package for off-road use only. Is it ok to use those for normal night driving? I also heard that using those windshield wiper neons was illegal. Any truth to that, anyone?


----------



## QR25SpecV (Aug 24, 2002)

yea, they are both illegal and why would you want to get windshield washer LED's...Rice


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

Aggdaddy said:


> *Question?
> 
> I also heard that using those windshield wiper neons was illegal. Any truth to that, anyone? *


if u get the washer LED's you will just stand out more and more likely to get a ticket for something


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

.........sure they are technically illegal, but do cops care enough to look it up, pop you hood, take out the bulb and try to figure out if its stock or not? .......no...... cops have actually asked me about my car. because he wanted to buy one for his kid and he was like "nice car"..... no one is gonna care... cops dont know crap about cars anyway....and those bulbs are easier on the eyes of others than HIDs.....but.....the windshield squirter lights are a bit more dangerous....but ofcoures cops wont pull you over just because you have lil' lights on your hood....they might include it in a report when they pull you over for speeding or something, but as long as you flash those things in the cop's eye, you shoulnt have any problems...ive had those bright bulbs for like 3 or four months now...no one cares.


----------



## Aggdaddy (Feb 6, 2003)

Cool, thanks guys for the replies. I guess I'll try those HID's afterall. If I ever get my car out of the shop.


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

anyone know where to get some decent priced HID's for the spec....


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

try looking thru these
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=HID+KIT


----------

